# [Maven] property-value wie urls (mit komischen Zeichen) eintragen



## dermoritz (2. Jan 2012)

Ich würde gerne per resource-filtering eine url in einer config-Datei setzen. Das Problem ist, dass diese URL unter anderem solche "do1?_action=execute,nobanner&_program=" passagen enthält. Sobald ich diese als Property in die pom eintrage gibt es einen error: "The reference to entity "_program" must end with the ';' delimiter."
Nun hab ich versucht "\" an verschiedenen Stellen unterzubringen nur leider ohne Erfolg.

Also wie setze ich solch eine Property korrekt? Geht es vieleicht auch ohne jedes Sonderzeichen zu Escapen -> "nimm den String so wie er ist"?

Danke im Voraus

EDIT:
Das Problem betrifft anscheinend nur das "&" Zeichen. Und "escapeString" (ResourcePlugin) hilft hier nix denn ich muss es nicht in den Resourcen sondern in der pom escapen.


----------



## kama (2. Jan 2012)

Hi,

in einer URL gibt man ein "&" als "&amp;" an....so weit ich das weiß ....

Gruß
Karl Heinz Marbaise


----------



## dermoritz (3. Jan 2012)

man lernt halt nie aus ... danke


----------



## dermoritz (18. Jan 2012)

ich muss das leider wieder aufwärmen, denn das maven resourc-filtering macht aus einem &amp; wieder ein & und das wiederum zerstört xml-Dateien in denen ich rumfiltere (web.xml in meinem fall).
Ist es möglich maven dazu zu bewegen &amp; in ruhe zu lassen und nicht mit & zu ersetzen?


----------



## kama (18. Jan 2012)

Hi,

hilft Dir das hier vielleicht weiter:

Maven Resources plugin - Escape Filtering

Mich würde aber interessieren was Du in der web.xml filtern musst ?

Gruß
Karl Heinz Marbaise


----------



## dermoritz (19. Jan 2012)

Danke für den Hinweis

Wofür ich es brauche:

http://www.java-forum.org/deploymen...erties-setzen-contextlistener.html#post853245

Es scheint so, dass die web.xml zumindest ursprünglich dafür gedacht war Konfigurationsdinge unterzubringen.
Ich hab damit rumexperimentiert und das funktioniert ganz gut, denn man hat diese Dinge dann Anwendungsweit als "Context" greifbar und man kann sie überschreiben. Bei Tomcat zum Beispiel über Einträge in conf/catalina/[host]/[appName].xml. (Apache Tomcat 7 Configuration Reference (7.0.23) - The Context Container)

Darauf hat mich ein Betriebler gebracht, der wollte gerne nicht in webapp verziechnis rumfummeln und meinte ich solle die config bitte in conf/catalina... unterbringen. Zunächst hatte ich abgelehnt (wegen http://www.java-forum.org/deploymen...datei-fuer-webapp-war-conf-catalina-host.html) aber inzwischen ziehe ich es zumindest in Betracht.


----------

